
Verafin Completes C$515M Equity and Debt Recapitalization - newfie_bullet
https://verafin.com/news/verafin-completes-c515-million-equity-and-debt-recapitalization/
======
newfie_bullet
I used to work at Verafin (no current affiliation) but a pretty amazing
funding round by a company in Newfoundland, Canada (population ~500k).

Other news posts related to the financing -
[https://business.financialpost.com/pmn/press-releases-
pmn/bu...](https://business.financialpost.com/pmn/press-releases-pmn/business-
wire-news-releases-pmn/verafin-completes-c515-million-equity-and-debt-
recapitalization-continues-partnership-with-spectrum-equity-and-information-
venture-partners)

